
Show HN: Weekend project: Emojiplot, Emoji-based ideas for your next short story - emojiplot
http://www.emojiplot.com/
======
brainary
Seems you're out of quota.

~~~
emojiplot
Thanks for the warning. I made a bad choice with the hosting.

It should be solved now.

